# (gelöst) Amarok startet nicht mehr wg. dynamischer Playlist

## bas89

Ich nutze ein ~x86-Amarok:

```
[I] media-sound/amarok

     Installed versions:  2.3.1-r2(4)!t(15:32:37 18.07.2010)(debug lastfm linguas_de opengl player semantic-desktop utils -cdda -daap -embedded -ipod -kdeenablefinal -linguas_af -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_ca@valencia -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fr -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sr -linguas_sr@ijekavian -linguas_sr@ijekavianlatin -linguas_sr@latin -linguas_sv -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -mp3tunes -mtp)   
```

Es will nicht mehr starten. Was habe ich getan, um das Problem zu lösen:

```
USE=debug emerge phonon phonon-kde amarok

revdep-rebuild

emerge -c
```

Es hat alles nichts gebracht. Auf der Konsole kommt nur folgendes und Amarok erscheint nicht.

```

bas89@laptop ~ :) % amarok 

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

amarok(25046)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(25046)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(25046)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 1

amarok(25046)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

^C

bas89@laptop ~ :( % amarok --debug

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

amarok(25347)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(25347)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(25347)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 1

amarok(25347)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

```

Last edited by bas89 on Sun Jul 18, 2010 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

was heißt erscheint nicht?

Taucht das amarok symbol im try auf?

----------

## bas89

Nein, tut es nicht. Wenn ich Amarok aus KDE starte, passiert garnichts. Nochmals Amarok aus der Konsole starten erzeugt ein 

```

bas89@laptop ~ :) % amarok

Amarok is already running!

^C

bas89@laptop ~ :( % killall amarok

bas89@laptop ~ :) % amarok

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

amarok(8061)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(8061)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(8061)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 1

amarok(8061)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:
```

Die Lautsprecher knacken kurz, also wird anscheinend auf Phonon zugegriffen. Als Backend habe ich gstreamer gewählt. Noch installiert ist phonon-vlc.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> bas89@laptop ~  % amarok 
> ...

 

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230920 <===   :Idea: 

----------

## bas89

Hm, seltsam.

```

bas89@laptop ~ :( % rm $HOME/.kde/share/config/amarok_homerc

bas89@laptop ~ :( % amarok                                  

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

amarok(8259)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(8259)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(8259)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 1

amarok(8259)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

^C

bas89@laptop ~ :( % rm $HOME/.kde4/share/config/amarok_homerc

bas89@laptop ~ :) % amarok                                   

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

amarok(8268)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(8268)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(8268)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 1

amarok(8268)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

^C

bas89@laptop ~ :( % 
```

----------

## franzf

Bei dem verlinkten Bugreport handelt es sich um einen Crash, hier nicht. Ich habe auch diese removeAt()-Meldungen, mein amarok läuft.

Fängt amarok --play mit dem Dudeln an? Wenn ja scheint amarok zu funktionieren, nur das TrayIcon nicht  :Razz: 

Kann es sein, dass das amarok-Icon nur ausgeblendet ist?

Systray-Settings -> Auto Hide -> Amarok -> Always visible

----------

## bas89

Eigentlich gehört zu Amarok ja noch ein recht großes Fenster  :Very Happy: , das kommt ja auch nicht. Ein amarok --play lässt nichts tüdeln. Aaaber mit einem anderen User startet es!

```

bas89@laptop ~ :( % amarok --play

Calling appendChild() on a null node does nothing.

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

amarok(8477)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(8477)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

amarok(8477)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 1

amarok(8477)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

^Z

zsh: suspended  amarok --play

bas89@laptop ~ :( % bg

[1]  + continued  amarok --play

bas89@laptop ~ :) % amarok --play

^C

bas89@laptop ~ :( % jobs

[1]  + running    amarok --play

bas89@laptop ~ :) % fg

[1]  + running    amarok --play

^C
```

```
t

bas89@laptop ~ :( % su testuser

Passwort: 

testuser@bas89-laptop-gentoo /home/bas89 $ dbus-launch  amarok

```

Ein dbus-launch amarok als mein Benutzer lässt Amarok nicht starten.

----------

## s|mon

Hi, evtl. ist was an der Konfigurationsdatei amarokrc oder folgender Bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235946

Mach mal ein Backup der amarokrc (~/.kde4/.kde/share/config/amarokrc) und entfern die Einträge zu Dynamischen-mode. Oder wenn das nichts hilft andere Einstellungen. Evtl. findest du damit raus was klemmt.

Grüsse,

s|mon

----------

## bas89

Tatsache. Ich deaktivier den dynamischen Modus mittels der amarokrc und dann startet Amarok!  :Smile: 

----------

